# Écran blanc au premier démarrage de mon Hackintosh



## cogito44 (8 Août 2013)

Bonjour,
Je rencontre un problème à la fin de l'installation au premier lancement de Mac OS X il ne démarre pas complètement il reste bloqué au niveau de la pomme avec la roue qui tourne en dessous indéfiniment.

Ma configuration et tout ce qu'il y a de plus normal :
Gigabyte GA-Z77-DS3H rev. 1.1
Processeurs Intel Core i5-3570K 3.4Ghz
8 go de RAM Corsair

L'installation de UniBeast sur la clé USB ne pose aucun problème.
Je pense qu'il y a peut-être un problème au niveau du BIOS, quelqu'un pourrait-il me dire ce qu'il faut faire dans le BIOS ? 
La version de mon BIOS est F8 faut-il la passer à F9 ?

Je suis nouveau dans les hackintos merci de m'aider.


----------

